# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  فضيلة الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي

## محمد طه شعبان

ترجمة موجزة للشيخ العلامة ربيع بن هادي عمير المدخلي
اسمه ونسبه:
هو الشيخ العلامة المحدث ربيع بن هادي بن محمد عمير المدخلي . من قبيلة المداخلة المشهورة في منطقة جازان بجنوب المملكة العربية السعودية .
مولده:
ولد بقرية الجرادية وهي قرية صغيرة غربي مدينة صامطة بقرابة ثلاثة كيلومترات وقد اتصلت بها الآن ، وكان مولده عام 1351 هـ في آخره وقد توفي والده بعد ولادته بسنة ونصف تقريباً فنشأ وترعرع في حجر أمه ، رحمها الله تعالى فأشرفت عليه وقامت بتربيته خير قيام ، وعلمته الأخلاق الحميدة من الصدق والأمانة وحثه على الصلاة و تتعاهده عليها ، مع إشراف عمه عليه.
نشأته العلمية:
لما وصل الشيخ إلى سن الثامنة التحق بحلق التعليم في القرية وتعلم الخط والقراءة وممن تعلم عليه الخط الشيخ شيبان العريشي وكذلك القاضي أحمد بن محمد جابر المدخلي ، وعلى يد شخص ثالث يدعى محمد بن حسين مكي من مدينة صبياء . وقرأ القرآن على الشيخ محمد بن محمد جابر المدخلي كما قرأ عليه التوحيد والتجويد وقرأ بالمدرسة السلفية بمدينة صامطه بعد ذلك .
وممن قرأ عليهم بها :
 الشيخ العالم الفقيه : ناصر خلوفة طياش مباركي ـ رحمه الله ـ عالم مشهور من كبار طلبة الشيخ القرعاوي ـ رحمه الله ـ ودرس عليه بلوغ المرام ونزهة النظر للحافظ ابن حجر ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ .
ثم التحق بعد ذلك بالمعهد العلمي بصامطة ودرس به على عدد من المشايخ الأجلاء ومن أشهرهم على الإطلاق الشيخ حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي العلامة المشهور رحمه الله تعالى ، وعلى أخيه صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن أحمد الحكمي ، وكما درس به أيضاً على يد الشيخ العلامة المحدث أحمد بن يحي النجمي _حفظه الله _ ودرس فيه أيضاً على الشيخ العلامة الدكتور محمد أمان بن علي الجامي ـ رحمه الله ـ في العقيدة.
وكذلك درس أيضاً على الشيخ الفقيه محمد صغير خميسي في الفقة _ زاد المستقنع _ ، وغيرهم كثير ممن درس عليهم الشيخ في العربية والأدب والبلاغة والعروض ، وفي عام 1380 هـ وفي نهايته بالتحديد تخرج من المعهد العلمي بمدينة صامطة وفي مطلع العام 1381 هـ التحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض واستمر بها مدة شهر أو شهر ونصف أو شهرين ، ثم فتحت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية ، فانتقل إلى المدينة والتحق بالجامعة الإسلامية بكلية الشريعة ودرس بها مدة أربع سنوات وتخرج منها عام 1384هـ بتقدير ممتاز .
وممن درس عليهم الشيخ بالجامعة الإسلامية:
oسماحة الشيخ العلامة المفتي العام للملكة العربية السعودية : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ وكانت دراسته عليه العقيدة الطحاوية .
oصاحب الفضيلة العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني _ رحمه الله _ في الحديث والأسانيد.
oصاحب الفضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد ودرس عليه الفقه ثلاث سنوات في بداية المجتهد.
oصاحب الفضيلة الشيخ العلامة الحافظ المفسر المحدث الأصولي النحوي اللغوي الفقيه البارع محمد الأمين الشنقيطي _ صاحب أضواء البيان _ درس عليه في التفسير وأصول الفقه مدة أربع سنوات .
oالشيخ صالح العراقي في العقيدة .
oالشيخ المحدث عبد الغفار حسن الهندي في علم الحديث والمصطلح.
وبعد تخرجه عمل مدرساً بالمعهد بالجامعة الإسلامية مدةً ، ثم التحق بعد ذلك بالدراسات العليا وواصل دراسته وحصل على درجة " الماجستير " في الحديث من جامعة الملك عبدالعزبز فرع مكة عام 1397 هـ برسالته المشهورة " بين الإمامين مسلم والدار قطني "، وفي عام 1400 هـ حصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز أيضاً بتقدير ممتاز بتحقيقه لكتاب " النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ثم عاد بعد ذلك للجامعة يعمل بها مدرساً بكلية الحديث الشريف ، يدرِّس الحديث وعلومه بأنواعها وترأس قسم السنة بالدراسات العليا مرارا وهو الآن برتبة " أستاذ كرسي " متعه الله بالصحة والعافية في حسن العمل.
صفاته وأخلاقه:
يمتاز الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى بالتواضع الجم مع إخوانه وطلابه وقاصديه وزواره وهو متواضع في مسكنه وملبسه ومركبه ، لا يحب الترفه في ذلك كله ، وهو أيضاً دائم البِشر ، طلق المحيا ، لا يمل جليسه من حديثه ، مجالسه عامرة بقراءة الحديث والسنة ، والتحذير من البدع وأهلها كثيراً ، حتى يخيل لمن يراه ولم يعرفه ويخالطه أنه لاشغل له إلا هذا ، يحب طلبة العلم السلفيين ويكرمهم ويحسن إليهم ويسعى في قضاء حوائجهم بقدر ما يستطيع بنفسه وماله ، وبيته مفتوح لطلبة العلم دائماً حتى إنه لايكاد في يوم من الأيام يتناول فطوره أو غداءه أو عشاءه بمفرده ويتفقد طلبته ويواسيهم . وهو من الدعاة الغيورين على الكتاب والسنة وعقيدة السلف يمتلئ غيرة وحرقة على السنة والعقيدة السلفية قل نظيره في هذا العصر وهو من المدافعين في زماننا هذا عن نهج السلف الصالح ليلاً ونهاراً وسراً وجهاراً من غير أن تأخذه في الله لومة لائم.
مؤلفاته:
هي كثيرة ولله الحمد وقد طرق الشيخ _ حفظه الله _ أبواباً طالما دعت إليها الحاجة خصوصاً في الرد على أهل البدع والأهواء في هذا الزمان الذي كثر فيه المفسدون وقل فيه المصلحون ، ومؤلفاته هي:
1.        بين الإمامين مسلم والدار قطني " مجلد كبير وهو رسالة الماجستير.
2.        النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " مطبوع في جزئين وهو رسالة الدكتوراه .
3.        تحقيق كتاب المدخل إلى الصحيح " للحاكم طبع الجزء الأول منه.
4.        تحقيق كتاب التوسل والوسيلة " للإمام ابن تيمية - مجلد.
5.        منهج الأنبياء في الدعوة إلى الله فيه الحكمة والعقل .
6.        منهج أهل السنة في نقد الرجال و الكتب و الطوائف .
7.        "تقسيم الحديث إلى صحيح وحسن وضعيف بين واقع المحدثين ومغالطات المتعصبين " رد على عبد الفتاح أبو غدة ومحمد عوامه.
8.        كشف موقف الغزالي من السنة وأهلها.
9.        صد عدوان الملحدين وحكم الاستعانة بغير المسلمين.
10.      مكانة أهل الحديث .
11.      منهج الإمام مسلم في ترتيب صحيحه .
12.      أهل الحديث هم الطائفة المنصورة الناجية ـ حوار مع سلمـــان العودة ـ .
13.      مذكرة في الحديث النبوي .
14.      أضواء إسلامية على عقيدة سيد قطب وفكره.
15.      مطاعن سيد قطب في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
16.      العواصم مما في كتب سيد قطب من القواصم .
17.      " الحد الفاصل بين الحق والباطل " حوار مع بكر أبو زيد .
18.      مجازفات الحداد .
19.      المحجة البيضاء في حماية السنة الغراء .
20.      " جماعة واحدة لا جماعات و صراط واحد لا عشرات " حوار مع عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق .
21.      النصر العزيز على الرد الوجيز .
22.      التعصب الذميم وآثاره . عني به سالم العجمي .
23.      بيان فساد المعيار ، حوار مع حزبي متستر .
24.      التنكيل بما في توضيح المليباري من الأباطيل .
25.      دحض أباطيل موسى الدويش .
26.      إزهاق أباطيل عبداللطيف باشميل .
27.      انقضاض الشهب السلفية على أوكار عدنان الخلفية .
28.      النصيحة هي المسؤولية المشتركة في العمل الدعوي . ( طبع ضمن مجلة التوعية الإسلامية ) .
29.      الكتاب والسنة أثرهما ومكانتهما والضرورة إليهما في إقامة التعليم في مدارسنا . ( ضمن مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد السادس عشر ) .
30.      حكم الإسلام في من سبَّ رسول الله أو طعن في شمول رسالته . ( مقال نشر في جريدة القبس الكويتية ) العدد ( 8576 ) بتاريخ ( 9/5/ 1997 ).
وللشيخ كتب أخرى سوى ما ذكر هنا وقد جمع أسماءها ونبذة عنها الأخ خالد بن ضحوي الظفيري في كتابه "ثبت مؤلفات الشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي" وتجده في موقع الشيخ ربيع.
نسأل الله تعالى أن يعينه على إتمام مسيرة الخير وأن يوفقه لما يحبه و يرضاه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا  أبا يوسف وبارك لك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا  أبا يوسف وبارك لك


وفيكم بارك الله أبا خزيمة، إني أحبك في الله، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا سويًا في الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


وفيكم بارك اللهُ أخانا الحبيب أبا عبد المهيمن

----------


## أحمد صابر الأزهري

العلامة المحدث!!!!! ، هداك الله .

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

سئل الشيخ ابن باز عن الشيخ ربيع فأجاب : 
((نحن بلا شك نحمد الله عز وجل ان سخر لهذه الدعوه الصالحه القائمه على الكتاب والسنه على منهج السلف الصالح دعاة عديدين في مختلف البلاد الاسلاميه يقومون بالفرض الكفائي الذي قل من يقوم به في العالم الاسلامي اليوم ولذلك فالحط على هذين الشيخين الداعيين الى الكتاب والسنه وماكان عليه السلف الصالح ومحاربة الذين يخالفون هذا المنهج الصحيح هو كما لايخفى على الجميع انما يصدر من احد رجلين اما جاهل او صاحب هوى.
الجاهل كما سبق في كلمة لك_أي ابو الحسن السائل_يمكن هدايته بيسر لانه يظن انه على شيء من العلم فاذا تبين له العلم اهتدى....
ولذلك انا اقول في كثير من المناسبات ان بعض الجماعات القائمه اليوم وهم منحرفون عن دعوتنا 
نرى ان فيهم اخلاصا فاقول هؤلاء احب الي من الذين في دعوتنا لكن ليسوا معنا في الاخلاص الذي هو شرط قبول كل عمل صالح اما صاحب الهوى فليس لنا اليه سبيل الا ان يهديه الله تبارك وتعالى.
فهؤلاء الذين ينتقدون الشيخين هما كما ذكرنا اما جاهل فيعلم واما صاحب هوى فيستعاذ بالله من شره ونطلب من الله عزوجل اما ان يهديه واما ان يقصم ظهره.
لكن بالنسبه للشيخ مقبل انا ماقرأت له كثير كما هو شأن بالنسبه لاخونا الربيع وربيع يبدو ان نشاطه في الكتابه اكثر من الشيخ مقبل والعكس تماما المقبل في الدعوه ومخالطة الناس ودعوتهم الى الكتاب والسنه ووعظهم وارشادهم اكثر من الشيخ الدكتور ربيع.
فأريد ان اقول ان الذي رأيته في كتابات الشيخ او الدكتور ربيع انها مع انها مفيده ولااذكر انى رأيت له خطأ وخروجا عن المنهج الذي نلتقي معه ويلتقي معنا فيه لكنى قلت له في اكثر من مرة في مهاتفه جرت بيني وبينه لو انه يتلطف في استعمال بعض العبارات وبخاصه ان الذي يرد عليه قد يكون ممن انتقل الى حساب الله وفضله ورحمته ومغفرته.
ثم هو من زاويه اخرى قد يكون له شوكة ويكون له عصبه ينتمون البه بالحماس الجاهلي مش العلمي فمن اجل هؤلاء ليس من اجل ذاك الذي انتقل الى رحمة الله عز وجل ارى ان يتلطف في الرد على أؤلئك الذين خالفوا منهجنا السلفي.
اما الناحيه العلميه فهي فيه والحمدلله قويه جدا اما بالنسبه للشيخ مقبل فأهل مكه ادرى بشعابها والاخبار التى تأتينا منكم اكبر شهاده لكون الله عز وجل قد وفقه توفيقا ربما لانعرف له مثيلا بالنسبه لبعض الدعاة الظاهرين اليوم على وجه الارض فنسأل الله عز وجل ان يوفق المسلمين ليتعرفوا اولا على دينهم وان يكونوا بعيدين عن اتباع اهوائهم ...ولعل في هذا القدر كفايه ان شاء الله))

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

*ثناء الشيخ العلامه صالح اللحيدان على الشيخ ربيع المدخلي 6 صفر 1431أحسن الله إليكم سماحة الشيخ 
وهذا سائل يقول : أقرأ و أسمع في بعض المجالس حملة تطعن في فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور ربيع بن هادي المدخلي والتحذير منه والأخذ عنه ، وأنه ليس من أهل السنة والجماعة . 
مما جعلني في حيرة من أمري في ذلك ، فما حكم ذلك ؟ نرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا

الشيخ صالح اللحيدان :" لا شك أنه من أهل العلم ، 
وهو من تلامذة الشيخ عبد العزيز - رحمةُ الله عليه شيخنا الشيخ عبد العزيز – في المدينة 
وكان من الأساتذة في جامعة المدينة ولا أعرف عنه إنحرافاً لا في عقيدة ولا في أخلاق 
بل ظني فيه .. حسن ومن أهل الخير ومن المكافحين لدعاة الفتنة ثم إني أنصح الشباب أن يتجنَّبوا الوقيعة في أهل العلم ، و يَكُفُّوا ألسنتهم ، وأن يحرصوا على تقويم أنفسهم . 
ثم إذا رأوا أنَّ في أحد – فيما يظنون عيباً – فليُفتِّشوا أنفسهم ، ولينظروا فيها ، فما وجدوا من عيوب يَحرصون على إصلاحها . 
إذا شئت أن تبقى سليما من الأذى *** و دينك موفور وعرضك صيِّن
لسانك لا تذكر به عورة امرىء ***

هذا إذا وُجدت العورة أما أنْ تُلتَمس للناس عورات ، أو يُسْمَع عنها ثم تُضَخَّم ثم يُدعى إليها فهذا ليس من الإصلاح في البلاد ولا من العمل الصالح .
نصيحتي لطلبة العلم عموماً أن لا يكونوا جريئين لا على الحكام ولا على العلماء . 
وإذا علموا عن أحدٍ بأنَّ فيه عيباً وتأكَّدوا ذلك العيب ، وأنه عيبٌ لا يَحِلُّ حصوله فلْيَتَطوَّعوا ليُبلِّغوا ذلك الشخص ، إذا علموا العيب وعرفوا الدليل الذي يدل على أنَّ ذلك الأمر منكر ...
ليتذكَّروا وليقرؤوا سورة النور وما فيها من ذم الذين يخوضون بألسنتهم دون أن يتحقَّقوا " انتهى كلامه بتصرف يسير.
محاضرة ( صفات الفرقة الناجية والطائفة المنصورة ) بتاريخ 6-2-1431 هـ 










*

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

*قال العلامة صالح الفوزان عن الشيخ ربيع المدخلي: "الرجلطيب ومعروف وعالم"
** الخميس / 2-1-1429 هـ - 10/01/2008 م-










*

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

هذا وبعد نقلي لكلام أهل العلم : أنا لا أدعي العصمة في الشيخ ربيع معاذا الله لكن بعض أصحاب النفوس المريضة إذا دافعت على شيخ سلفي اتهموك بشتى الأمور .

ولو تكلمت في داعية أو مفكر يطعن في نبي أو صحابي ويكفر ويقول بخلق القرآن والحلول وغير ذلك من الطوام أقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها وحملوا كلامه محامل لا يحتملها كلامه وخلقوا له حجج ومخارج ورموك بألقاب أنت منهم برآء .
وهم بالمقابل يطعنون فيمن اجتمعت كلمة أهل السنة في الثناء عليه .
والشيخ معرض للخطأ بل وللزلة وهذا قبله أئمة من السلف زلوا في مسائل ورد عليهم لكن صانوا عرضهم وأنزلوهم منازلهم .

والله المستعان .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> وفيكم بارك الله أبا خزيمة، إني أحبك في الله، ونسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا سويًا في الفردوس الأعلى


آمين 
أحبك الذي أحببتني فيه.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد

(إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد)
فالجاهل يعلم وصاحب الهوى ليس لنا عليه سبيل، نسأل الله أن يأخذ بنواصينا ونواصيهم إلى السنة .آمين


مقدمة يسيرة .
ماذا يريد إخواننا .ألم يقل الله سبحانه ( فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون )
فلماذا لا يستجيبون ويتعلمون ويسكتون ويتأدبون ويخلوا بين العلماء وبعضهم أم أنه الهوى .
وجدت أحدهم عفى الله عنا وعنه يقول هل للجامية تعلق بالجهمية !
لا أدري لماذا كل هذا الحقد على الشيخ ربيع ألأنه خالفهم بالدليل؟ أم لأنه لا يسكت على باطل؟ ولا ندعي للرجل العصمة فهو بشر خطاء ولكن أنزلوا الناس منازلهم عالم معتبر وقره, شيخ مسن أجله لشيبته .فما بالك أنه من رؤوس أهل السنة الذابين عن حياضها .صار أمره أجل وأشد .فينبغي التوقف لكل عاقل ، ويسمع وينظر ويفهم ، معظم المعترضين لا يستطيع أن يفرق بين الحدادية والشيخ ربيع ،دائما يخلطون بل لا يعرفون أن هناك فرق شاسع.فليذهبوا ليتعلموا ما الفرق؟ ويدعون الرجل وشأنه .
فإنه على سبيل وسنة ، فليبحثوا عن أنفسهم ، وليتعلموا على سبيل النجاة.
وإن أصول الرد .
الإخلاص لله لا للهوى
العلم والتصور التام لا الجهل ولا التصور الناقص
العدل والانصاف
ولن يستطيع الرد إلا من كان على علم بأصول المنهج السلفي .وقليل من يعلمه ولو علموه ما ردوا وأجحفوا.
.ما وجه ردهم وبغضهم وسبهم لربيع المدخلي ألله؟ أم لمشايخهم عصبة ؟ أم لمخالفته هواهم ؟ وهل ياترى لو كان المخالف مشايخ يحبونهم وانقلبوا على بعضهم هوى هل سيبغضونهم ؟ مثلا رجل كان يلقبه بعضهم بأمير الفقهاء ثم انقلب هذا الأمير عليهم وأخذ يطعن فيهم وفي مذهبهم ويبين أخطاء المنة على قناة الناس ،السؤال أكانت الأخطاء في المنة قديمة أم حديثة ؟ حتى يبين؟ولماذا كانوا يضحكون ويجلسون ويمجد بعضهم بعضا ؟ولما اختلفوا على أبي الفتوح ومرسي بدعوا بعض وأظهروا عوارهم وبينوا الأخطاء العقدية في بعض  أين كانت الأخطاء ؟ أكانوا يداهنون بعض على حساب الدين ؟
فهل سيبغضهم الباغضون كبغضهم ربيعا أم ماذا ؟ نرجو الاخلاص والانصاف لا الهوى والعصبية والراية العمية. 
وسأبدأ بفضل المنان  بجمع ثناءات العلماء على الشيخ الامام  ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله ،حتى يعلم قدر الرجل وعلمه، وليتق الله أقواما يمجدون صاحب الضلال الذي جمع الضلال كله ويطعنون ويبغضون رجلا ما علم عنه إلا أنه من خواص أهل السنة ،ثابت راسخ منافح عن عقيدة أهل السنة يقف على الثغر .أحقه أن يبغض أم يبجل ؟
أربيع أولى بالبغض ،أم الطاعن في الأنبياء موسى وداود وسليمان عليهم السلام؟ فليسألوا أنفسهم أتعظمون أنبياء الله ؟
أربيع أولى بالبغض والسب والقذف والتشنيع والتشهير بالبطل والزور ،أم الطاعن في أصحاب رسول الله ؟  عثمان ومعاوية وأبو سفيان وهند والمغيرة  وعمر بن العاص رضى الله عنهم فسلوا نفسكم أتحبون أصحاب رسول الله ؟   .سبحان الله إنتكاس فطر بل قل هوى متبع لن يفروا من أنهم أصحاب هوى مهما عملوا.

في الايمان مرجئ  والإمامة خارجي  والصفات معتزلي جهمي  جمع أصول الضلال وثالثة الأثافي .حلولي اتحادي .
أفي ربيع الخير عشر معشار هذا الضلال والله ثم والله ثم والله إنهم أصحاب هوى متبع .أهل الأهواء الذين سم الله فاحذروهم .وفي الفكر شيوعي  وطعن في الاسلام  . يا عالم اتقوا الله اتقوا الله (ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على ألا تعدلوا ،إعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى)



ولكن لا أجد كلاما أبلغ من كلام إمام أهل السنة  في رده على الجهمية""الحمد لله الذي جعل في كل زمان فترة من الرسل بقايا من أهل العلم ، يدعون من ضل إلى الهدى ، ويصبرون منهم على الأذى ، يحيون بكتاب الله الموتى ، ويبصرون بنور الله أهل العمى ، فكم من قتيل لإبليس قد أحيوه ، وكم من ضال تائه قد هدوه ، فما أحسن أثرهم على الناس ، وأقبح أثر الناس عليهم . "


سبحان الله أتعجب من صبر مشايخنا عن السفهاء والحمقى من أصحاب المناهج المنحرفة
إلى من يلتفتون؟ وعلى من يردون؟
هل على دعاة المظاهرات والخروج والاحتجاجات ؟؟
أم على أصحاب الموالد البدعية والتجمعات الشركية ؟؟
أم على أصحاب التمييع والتخذيل الذين يعينون الحزبيين والمبتدعة على أهل السنة السلفيين ؟؟
أم عن العلمانيين والتغريبيين وأصحاب الأفكار الغربية الخبيثة؟؟
صبروا عن أصحاب الشبهات، وعن أصحاب الشهوات
طلبوا العلم من صغرهم، كابدوا المشاق، سهروا الليالي، ذهبت زهرة شبابهم في طلب العلم
ولكن هذا لم يكف، بل ظهر من يلبس لباس السلفية ويدعي الانتساب لأهل السنة والجماعة ثم يأت ويقول "هم مشايخنا ونحترمهم ولكن لا نعتقد فيهم العصمة"، والكل يعرف ما بعد هذه المقدمة، حق أريد به باطل، بعدها يبدأ التنكيل والتجريح، والانتقاص والسب بنوعيه الخفي والصريح
سبحان الله
أقلوا عليهم لا أبا لأبيكم من اللوم *** أو سدوا المكان الذي سدوا 


وأكثر ما يثير حنقي، هؤلاء المجاهيل الأغمار، ينتقصون ويسبون المشايخ الكبار الكبار، ولو كانوا امامهم لما رفعوا رأسهم في حضرتهم
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
نسأل الله العافية
بالله عليكم متى يفلح قوم جعلوا أسنة ألسنتهم نحو مشايخهم وعلمائهم؟ وسلوا سيفوهم نحوهم؟ وهم يذبون عن حياض السنة؟
بالله عليكم كيف ينصر الإسلام والسنة من يطعن فيهم ؟
ما أرى إلا أنه ينصر البدعة والمبتدعة بفعله هذا !!
أم في أي خانة تُصنَّفُ فِعاله وأقواله (وأتباعه)
لا الاسلام نصروا ولا الأعداء كسروا
نسأل الله العافية
اللهم ثبتنا على الإسلام والسنة إلى أن نلقاك
آمين آمين
أقول والله المستعان :

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*ربيعٌ ربيعٌ أَمَا تَسْـأَمون .. .. .. أَمَا ثَمَّ شيخٌ سـوى المدخلي
فليتك تعرفُ قدرَ الربيـعِ .. .. .. ولكـــن جهلتَ فلم تعدلِ 
تهلهل شعري بذكر الربيع .. .. .. ففاح عبيـــراً ولم يُجْهَلِ 
أحبُّ الربيعَ ونهجَ الربيـع .. .. .. وكلَّ ربيــــعٍ فلا تعذلِ 
تحمَّلَ ما لا يطيقُ الرِّجـالُ .. .. .. إلى ذِرْوَة المجد كـم يعتلي 
أجاد الجهــادَ ودَلَّ العبادَ .. .. .. لفعل الســـدادِ بقولٍ جَلي 
شــــجاعٌ أبيٌّ وبرٌّ تقيٌّ .. .. .. ونجــمٌ مضيٌّ يُرَى من علِ 
تألَّقَ فالناسُ دون الربيــعِ .. .. .. كجيدٍ تَعَطَّلَ منه الحُلــــي 
يســـيرُ لدحر العدا مفرَداً .. .. .. وإن رافقــــوه ففي الأوَّلِ*

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

إن تزكية الشيخ ربيع المدخلي لنفسه , وتزكية بعض العلماء له  ؛ لا تعطيه الحصانة من توجيه النقد له , والكلام فيه , وإقامة الأدلة  والبراهين على مخالفة تلك التزكيات وذاك المديح ؛ فهذه التزكيات يتعامل  معها وفق القواعد والتقريرات المتقدمة , وعلى النحو التالي:

أولا : ليس الشيخ ربيع بن هادي  المدخلي ممن اتفقت عليه كلمة أهل السنة والجماعة؛ وبالتالي لا يسوغ الكلام  فيه ، بل اختلف فيه بين أهل العلم؛ فقد زكاه بعضهم , وتكلم فيه آخرون من  أهل العلم العدول الثقات؛ بل وقد تكلم فيه من كان الشيخ ربيع –نفسه- بالأمس  القريب يزكيهم ويعتبرهم أئمة في الجرح والتعديل , أو نوابغ فيه؛ فالكلام  فيه –بالحجج والأدلة والبراهين- ينظر فيه فيقبل منه ما كان حقا , ويرد ما  كان باطلا.

ثانيا : إن من كان مقلدا للشيخ  ربيع المدخلي ومتابعا له على أحكامه ؛ فلا اعتبار بتزكيته ومدحه , لما  قررناه في القاعدة الثانية من إن الموافقة في المذهب حاملة على ترك التعرض  لموجبات الجرح وكتم الأسباب المقتضية لذلك , ومثل هؤلاء تعديلهم وتزكيتهم  ينبغي أن يحترز في قبولها , حتى ينظر فيما يشهد لها من تزكيات المعتدلين.
هذا على فرض أنهم كانوا مؤهلين للكلام في الجرح والتعديل ؛  وأما من لم يكن منهم مؤهلا فلا اعتبار بكلامه –لا جرحا ولا تعديلا- , كما  قال الشيخ ربيع المدخلي في مقال (أسئلة وأجوبة مهمة في علوم الحديث -الحلقة  الأولى-) : "وهناك أناس ليسوا مؤهلين لهذا ,حتى كثير  من المحدثين لم يدخلوا في باب الجرح والتعديل ولا باب التصحيح والتضعيف  والتعليل ,تركوا هذا الشأن لأهله من كبار النقاد من أمثال شعبة وسفيان  الثوري ويحي بن سعيد القطان وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي ثم طبقة تلي هؤلاء مثل  الإمام أحمد ويحي بن معين وعلي بن المديني ثم البخاري وأقرانه كأبي زرعة  وأبي حاتم وهكذا إلى يومنا هذا لا يتصدى لهذه الأمور إلا أناس منحهم الله  مواهب وأهّلهم بها للنهوض بهذا الشأن" .

ثالثا : ذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى  أن الجرح والتعديل يثبتان بقول واحد –ولو كان عبدا أو امرأة- , والشيخ ربيع  المدخلي قد تكلم فيه أكثر من واحد من أهل العلم , بل والعشرات من طلبة  العلم في المئات من الكتب والرسائل والمقالات والصوتيات ؛ وأقاموا الأدلة  العديدة الموجبة للكلام في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي , بل وتجريحه –بناء على  أصوله –هو- ؛ فلا ينبغي طرح أقوالهم وإغفالها بالكلية , لكنها لا تؤخذ  بمعزل عن النظر في أقوال غيرهم من المزكين له؛ فلا بد من الموازنة بين  أقوال المعدلين والمزكين والترجيح بينها وفق قواعد علم الجرح والتعديل  –طبعا لمن كان مؤهلا للحكم- وإلا فموجب التجريح يثبت بقول واحد عدل ولو كان  عبدا أو امرأة , ولكن الحكم بهذا الموجب لا يكون إلا للمؤهلين من أهل  العلم-.

رابعا : إن ثبت ما يوجب جرح الشيخ  ربيع المدخلي؛ فيعتذر لمن زكاه من أهل العلم؛ بأنهم إنما زكوه بناء على ما  ظهر لهم من حاله , وهم معذورون فيما لم يطلعوا عليه مما يوجب جرحه والكلام  فيه؛ فمن علم حجة على من لم يعلم.
وهذا الوجه قد صرح به الشيخ ربيع المدخلي غير ما مرة في رده  لكلام أهل العلم في مدح وتزكية من طعن فيهم الشيخ ربيع المدخلي ؛ فقال  –مثلا- في رسالة (نصيحة لأهل العراق) : ((أما موقف الشيخ العباد، فلا شك أنه خطأ فما ينبغي لسلفي أن يتعلق به.
وجه الخطأ:
1- أنه لم يدرس أقوال أبي الحسن، ولا أقوال من ينتقده وحججهم.
2- يرى أن أبا الحسن قد تراجع عن أخطائه، ولم يدرس هذا التراجع، وإنما يبني على دعاوى أبي الحسن الماكرة أنه تراجع.... .
فشأن العباد شأن العلماء الذين يخطئون،  فلا يقبل منهم الخطأ، ولو كان مثل مالك، والأوزاعي، والثوري، والشافعي،  وأحمد، والبخاري. وكتب السلف مليئة برد أقوال من أخطأ من العلماء.
فإياكم أيها الإخوة ومخالفة منهج السلف في الوزن الدقيق للأقوال ما يجب الأخذ به، وما يجب رده.
فما رجحه الدليل يؤخذ به، ولو كان صاحب الدليل واحدا، ويقابله عشرات من العلماء.
ويرد القول الخطأ ولو قاله العشرات من العلماء.
فإذا كان ربيع مثلا قد جرح رجلا بالأدلة  والبراهين وجاء عدد من العلماء وجرحوا ذلك الرجل بالحجج والبراهين،  وعارضهم واحد: كالشيخ العباد، قدم قولهم على قوله, لا يتردد في ذلك عاقل،  فضلا عن سلفي من شأنه رد الباطل وقبول الحق والتمسك به.
وأحيلكم على كتب الجرح والتعديل، وكتب علوم الحديث، ومنها:
«مقدمة ابن الصلاح»، و«اختصارها» لابن  كثير، و«تدريب الراوي» للسيوطي، و«فتح المغيث» للسخاوي، خصوصا بحث إذا  اختلف المجرحون والمعدلون.
وتأملوا النص الآتي عن السخاوي:
قال : حاكيا قول من يقدم التعديل على الجرح عند كثرة المعدلين ورادا لهذا القول:
(وإن كان المعدلون أكثر قدم التعديل) فرد هذا القول بقوله:
(قال الخطيب: وهذا خطأ وبعد ممن توهمه؛  لأن المعدلين -وإن كثروا- ليسوا يخبرون عن عدم ما أخبر به الجارحون، ولو  أخبروا بذلك وقالوا: نشهد بأن هذا لم يقع منه لخرجوا بذلك عن أن يكونوا أهل  تعديل وجرح؛ لأنها شهادة باطلة على نفي ما يصح ويجوز وقوعه، -وإن لم  يعلموه- فثبت ما ذكرناه، وإن تقديم الجرح إنما هو لتضمنه زيادة خفيت على  المعدل.
وذلك موجود مع زيادة عدد المعدل ونقصانه ومساواته، فلو جرحه واحد وعدله مائة قدم الواحد لذلك). «فتح المغيث» (2/23) ".
وقال في مجموع المؤلفات (7\125) : "ومعظم  الناس لا يعرفون قواعد الجرح والتعديل، وأن الجرح المفصل قال الشيخ مقدم  على التعديل لأن المعدل يبني على الظاهر وعلى حسن الظن , والجارح يبني على  العلم والواقع كما هو معلوم عند أئمة الجرح والتعديل" .

خامسا : إن تزكية العلماء الكبار  المعتبرين للشيخ ربيع بن هادي المدخلي كانت قبل نحو أكثر من عقد ونصف , وفي  ذلك الوقت كان الشيخ ربيع المدخلي متوجها للدفاع عن السنة وأهلها والرد  على أهل البدع والانحرافات من بعض الاتجاهات ؛ وهذا لا يوجب أن تستمر هذه  التزكيات للشيخ في جميع أحواله , وبخاصة بعد أن تغير حاله وخاض في (فتن  التجريح بغير وجه حق) التي يكاد مشايخ الدعوة السلفية يطبقون على ذمها ؛  وانتقل من الكلام في أهل البدع إلى الكلام في أهل السنة والجماعة , وقد  أشار إلى تغير هذا الحال الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد , حيث قال في شرحه على  الأربعين النووية (ش\18) : "الشيخ ربيع من المشتغلين بالعلم في هذا الزمان،  وله جهود جيدة وجهود عظيمة في الاشتغال بالسنة، وكذلك التأليف، فله كانت  تآليف جيدة وعظيمة ومفيدة؛ ولكنه في الآونة الأخيرة انشغل بأمور ما كان  ينبغي له أن ينشغل بها، وكان ينبغي له أن يشتغل بما كان عليه أولاً من الجد  والاجتهاد في الكتابة المفيدة، وفي الآونة الأخيرة حصل منه بعض أمور لا  نوافقه عليها، ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفقنا وإياه لكل خير، وأن يوفق الجميع  لما تحمد عاقبته. 
وأنا لا أطعن فيه، ولا أحذر منه، وأقول: إنه من العلماء  المتمكنين، ولو اشتغل بالعلم وجدَّ فيه لأفاد كثيراً، وقبل مدة كانت جهوده  أعظم من جهوده في الوقت الحاضر، فأنا أعتبر الشيخ ربيعاً من العلماء الذين  يسمع إليهم، وفائدتهم كبيرة؛ ولكن كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد، وليس أحد بمعصوم .
ونحن نخالفه في بعض الأمور التي حصلت لا سيّما في هذا  الزمان مما حصل من الفتنة التي انتشرت وعمت، وصار طلاب العلم يتهاجرون  ويتنازعون ويتخاصمون بسبب ما جرى بينه وبين غيره، حيث انقسم الناس إلى  قسمين، وعمت الفتنة وطمت، وكان عليه وعلى غيره أن يتركوا الاستمرار في هذا  الذي حصلت به الفتنة، وأن يتركوا الزيادة والاستمرار في ذلك , وأن يشتغل  الكل بالعلم النافع دون هذا الذي حصل به التفرق , وحصل فيه التشتت، وأسأل  الله عز وجل للجميع التوفيق".
فمن الخطأ البين أن يستشهد -مثلا- بقول الشيخ الألباني في  الشيخ ربيع : (إن الذي رأيته في كتابات الشيخ الدكتور: ربيع؛ إنها مفيدة،  ولا أذكر أني رأيت له خطأ، وخروجاً عن المنهج الذي نحن نلتقي معه ويلتقي  معنا فيه) على أن الشيخ ربيعا لا يُعرف له خطأ في المنهج , كما قد استشهد  به الشيخ ربيع نفسه –في هذا المقطع- بقوله : "السائل : هناك من يقول أن الشيخ ربيع معصوم في المنهج ؛ ما تقول أنت في هذا؟
الشيخ ربيع : لا ، لا. أقول : لست  معصوماً، لست معصوماً، ولكن –اسمع- : لا أعرف لي خطأ في المنهج , وشهد لي  الألباني وغيره من العلماء , أكتب , وأتحرى , وأتحرى , وأتحرى , وأرسل إلى  العلماء , فيقرأون كتبي ويقرونها , وقال الألباني : (قرأت له , ولم أجد  عليه خطأ) , إيش رأيكم ؟".
ورد هذا الاستشهاد من أوجه :
1- إن عبارة الشيخ الألباني –رحمه  الله- دقيقة جدا ؛ فهو يقول (لا أذكر) فجوابه جاء على جهة التغليب لا على  جهة القطع والجزم بأن الشيخ ربيعًا ليس له خطأ في المنهج , وعليه فمن ذكر  للشيخ ربيع خطأ ؛ قدم على قول الشيخ –رحمه الله- في أنه (لا يذكر للشيخ  ربيع خطأ) , فلو أراد الشيخ الألباني أن يزكي الشيخ ربيعًا تزكية عامة فله  ذلك , ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن تزكيته له غير قابلة للنقض , بل قد تنقض بما  يقيمه الواحد من أدلة موجبة لجرح الشيخ ربيع .

2- إن الشيخ الألباني –رحمه الله-  قال هذا الكلام في حق الشيخ ربيع المدخلي قبل نحو أكثر من عقد ونصف ,  وأطلقه على ما كان قد قرأه له من كتابات في حينها ؛ فهو مختص بما وصل إلى  يد الشيخ الألباني من كتابات للشيخ ربيع في حينها –وهي قليلة جدا-  بالمقارنة مع ما صدر عنه بعدها- , فكلام الشيخ الألباني ليس عاما في سائر  كتب الشيخ ربيع التي كتبها الشيخ ربيع في تلك الفترة مما لم يقف عليه الشيخ  , فضلا عن صوتياته , فضلا عن أن تنسحب تلك التزكية على ما كتبه الشيخ ربيع  وقاله بعد تلك الفترة , بسنوات وسنوات وهي بالعشرات .
3- إن الشيخ الألباني –رحمه الله-  قد بين أنه لم يقف للشيخ ربيع على (خطأ وخروج عن المنهج) مع أن الشيخ  الألباني في وقتها كان مخالفا للشيخ ربيع في بعض إطلاقاته ومواقفه من سيد  قطب ومن سفر الحوالي وسلمان العودة والشيخ العرعور , وكان ينصح الشباب  السلفي بأن لا يكونوا لا مع الشيخ ربيع ولا مع مخالفيه ؛ وما ذاك إلا لأن  الشيخ -رحمه الله- كان ينظر إلى مسائل الخلاف نظرا سلفيا ؛ فلم يعطها أكبر  من حجمها , ولم يجعل مخالفة الشيخ ربيع له فيها سببا في (إخراجه من المنهج)  , ولبيان موقف العلماء الأكابر من الشيخ ربيع المدخلي وبعض طروحاته مقال  مستقل يأتي في حينه –إن شاء الله- .
4- إن الشيخ الألباني –رحمه الله- لو كان مريدا للعموم ؛ فهو مخبر عن علمه , وقد يخفى عليه ما بان لغيره , والحجة بما علمه الواحد .
5- لو كان قول الشيخ الألباني على  ما يستدل به إخواننا الغلاة فهو منقوض بما تقدم تقريره , من أن تغير الحال  موجب لتغير المقال , والشيخ ربيع قد تغير حاله كما ألمح إلى ذلك الشيخ  العباد ؛ فيما نقلناه عنه .

سادسا : إن كان لمن زكى الشيخ  ربيعًا المدخلي قولان متعارضان فيه –متقدم ومتأخر- فينظر في آخر القولين؛  فيكون المعول عليه: جرحا أو تعديلا أو تحفظا أو نقدا لموقف معين –بحسبه-!!
وأما إذا تعارض جرح وقدح عالم أو مجموعة من العلماء , مع  تعديل وتزكية غيرهم؛ فعند ذلك لا يقدم قول الجارح إلا إن كان مفسرا بما  يوجب إيقاع الجرح؛ فإن تكلم –ولو واحد- في جرح الشيخ ربيع المدخلي , وأقام  الأسباب البينة المقنعة على جرحه؛ تعين تقديم جرحه هذا على تعديل من عدله  من العلماء ولو كانوا بالعشرات بل وكان من زكاه هو (الإمام أحمد بن حنبل)؛  كما قال الشيخ ربيع في حق من زكاه الإمام أحمد أو الشيخ العباد أو العشرات  غيرهم , وذلك في المقطع التالي: "ولو جاء أحمد بن حنبل والعباد وغيرهم , وزكوا أبا الحسن ومن معه؛ لا تنفعهم هذه التزكيات , ما داموا مجروحين بأقوالهم وأعمالهم".
وعليه: فلا اعتبار بتزكيات العلماء للشيخ ربيع المدخلي إن  ثبت معارضتها بما هو ثابت من أقوال وأفعال الشيخ ربيع المدخلي المفسرة لجرح  من جرحه وتكلم فيه!!

سابعا : إن تزكيات العلماء ومدحهم  للشيخ ربيع ليس ملزما لكل واحد من السلفيين ممن كان له حظ معتبر من البحث  والنظر , وإنما هو ملزم لمن كان مقلدا لأهل العلم فهذا يكتفي بالأخذ بقول  من يثق فيه سواء كان من المعدلين للشيخ ربيع أو المجرحين له –ولا حرج عليه  في هذا الأخذ-.
وأما من كان مؤهلا للنظر والترجيح؛ فهذا لا يأخذ لا بقول  المزكين للشيخ ربيع , ولا بقول المجرحين له؛ بل ينظر في القولين وأدلة  أصحابهما؛ ثم يوزان ويقارن , ويرجح بما يغلب على ظنه أنه الحق جرحا كان أو  تعديلا , ولا حرج عليه فيما رجحه إن بذل وسعه فيه , ولا ينكر عليه ترجيحه  إن استفرغ فيه وسعه .
فإذا ترجح لمن كان مؤهلا بعد البحث والنظر أن كلام أهل  العلم في مدح الشيخ ربيع المدخلي مرجوح ؛ لزمه تركه والقول بما يرجحه بحثه  ونظره , عملا بالظن الراجح وتركا للظن المرجوح.

ثامنا : لا ينبغي حمل تزكيات أهل  العلم السلفيين للشيخ ربيع المدخلي أو لغيره من أهل العلم على غير مرادهم ,  ومن ذلك قول أحمد بازمول في (صيانته/ح5) : "حامل راية الجرح والتعديل  العلامة ربيع المدخلي بشهادة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى ... , وهذه الكلمة  تدل على أن الألباني يعتبر الشيخ ربيع المدخلي أقرب الناس ليكون خليفته في  علم الحديث".
وقد نقض دعواه هذه الأخوان (أبو أسامة) ياسين نزال , وأبو العباس (عماد طارق) في كتابهما (إقامة الدلائل الصحائح) (ص\325-329) :
"أولاً : لا أحدَ يُنكرُ أنّ  الشيخ ربيعًا –حفظه الله- هو من تلاميذ الشيخ الألباني، وقدْ درس عليه  الدراسة الأكاديمية –أيام شبابه- في الجامعة الإسلامية ؛ ولكنْ! ثمّة فرق  كبيرٌ بينَ من يتتبع مجالس العلماء , ويحرص على ثني الركب عندهم, وتدوين  أقوالهم, واستخلاص الفوائد من كلامهم, والتأثّر بتربيتهم مع تعظيم شأنهم؛  فهذا هو التلميذ الحق الذي يظن فيه أن يكون على نهج شيخه سائرا , ولطريقته  موافقا، وبين الدراسة الأكاديمية القسرية؛ إذ هي –في الغالب- لا تخرجُ  تلميذًا يوافقُ منهجَ شيخِه في فَهْمِ النّصوص وكيْفيّةِ التّعاملِ معَها ؛  بله اختياراته!!
ولما كانت تلمذة الشيخ ربيع على الشيخ الألباني تلمذة  أكاديمية قسرية (لم تتجاوز الثلاث سنوات) حاله فيها كحال أقرانه ممن تتلمذ  على الشيخ في الجامعة؛ لم يكن من المستغرب أن لا تؤثر فيه هذه التلمذة  كثيرًا؛ كما صرح هو بنفسه لما أعلنَ بـِ(أنّ سلفيّته أقوى من سلفية  الألباني) –فَما مقدار تأثير الأضعف في الأقوى بالنسبة للتأثير المعاكس؟!
أضف إلى ذلك مفارقة الشيخ ربيع في الكثير من اختياراته  وطروحاته التي امتاز بها –حفظه الله- لطروحات واختيارات الشيخ الألباني  –رحمه الله- !
وهذا بخلاف مشايخنا في بلاد الشام –وفقهم الله- فقدْ كانوا  يتفقّدون مجالس الشيخ الألباني طواعية، ويحثون الخطى نحوها سِراعا , يسجلون  الفوائد، ويستخرجون الدرر من كلام الشيخ –رحمه الله-؛ فَلِهذَا تجدهم من  أكثر الناس موافقة لمنهجية الشيخ الألباني واختياراته –رحمه الله- !!
ثانياً : لا يوجد من ينكر أن  الشيخ الألباني قدْ قَال عنِ الشّيخ ربيعٍ بأنّه حامل راية الجرح والتعديل؛  لكن ليس معنى هذا أن الشيخ ربيعًا أصبحَ هو الإمام في الجرح والتعديل  المعاصر, وأنه لا يجوز مخالفة أحكام الشيخ ربيع في الرجال -كما عليه حال  البعض- ؛ فضْلاً عنْ أنْ تجعله أقرب الناس لخلافةِ الشّيخ الألباني في علم  الحديثِ, فهذه الكلمة صدرت من إمامنا الألباني جواباً على سؤال موجه من  الشيخ أبي الحسن المأربي لما أن كانت ردود الشيخ ربيع متوجهة ومنصبَّة ضد  القطبيين والإخوان المسلمين ومن شابههم!!
ولا يمكن سحبُها على حال الشّيخ ربيعٍ في ردّه على إخْوانه  السّلفيين؛ الذي وقع منه بعد وفاةِ أركانِ الدعوة السلفية المعاصرة الثلاثة  , كما نبه إلى هذا الشيخ العباد في مقدمة رسالته القيمة «رفقا أهل السنة  بأهل السنة -الطبعة الثانية-» حيث قال فيها : "فقبل سنوات قليلة ,وبعد وفاة  شيخنا الجليل شيخ الإسلام عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز سنة (1420هـ),  ووفاة الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين سنة (1421هـ)رحمهما الله , حصل  انقسام وافتراق بين بعض أهل السنة ,نتج عن قيام بعضهم بتتبع أخطاء بعض  إخوانهم من أهل السنة , ثم التحذير منهم , وقابل الذين خطؤوهم كلامهم بمثله  ,وساعد انتشار فتنة هذا الانقسام سهولة الوصول إلى هذه التخطئات  والتحذيرات وما يقابلها , عن طريق شبكة المعلومات الانترنت , التي يقذف  فيها كل ما يراد قذفه في أي ساعة من ليل أو نهار , فيتلقفه كل من أراده ,  فتتسع بذلك شقة الانقسام والافتراق , ويتعصب كل لمن يعجبه من الأشخاص وما  يعجبه من الكلام , ولم يقف الأمر عند تخطئة من خطئ من أهل السنة , بل تعدى  ذلك إلى النيل من بعض من لا يؤيد تلك التخطئة" .
وقدْ أرسلَ الشّيخ العبّاد رسالةً إلى أحد الفضلاء ينبّهه  فيها على تغير حاله عما كان عليه قبل ذلك فقال له :« سبق أنْ سمعتُ منكم  قديما كلمة و هي أنكم انشغلتم عن الاشتغال بالقرآن وتدبر معانيه بالاشتغال  بالحديث ورجاله , وأقول : أنتم الآن اشتغلتم عن القرآن والحديث بالكلام في  بعض أهل السنة وغيرهم , فقلّ إنتاجُكم العلميُّ في الآونة الأخيرة نتيجة  لذلك , ولا شك أن مقاومة من ليسوا من أهل السنة ومن يحصل منهم إثارة الفتن  والتقليل من شأن العلماء بزعم عدم فقههم للواقع هو في محله , ولكن الذي ليس  في محله الاتجاه إلى تتبع أخطاء من هم من أهل السنة والنيل منهم لعدم  موافقتهم لكم في بعض الآراء, فمثل هؤلاء لا ينبغي كثرة الاشتغال بهم , وإذا  حصل ذكر بعض أخطائهم فلا ينبغي التشاغل بها وتكرارها وجعلها حديث المجالس ,  ثم عند المناقشة فيها يحصل منكم الغضب وارتفاع الصوت ؛ فإن ذلك ـبالإضافة  على ما فيه من محذور ـ فيه تأثير على صحتكم».
فمن الخطأ البين أن تسحب تزكيات العلماء للشيخ ربيع في  ردوده على أهل البدع والأهواء على ردوده على أهل السنة والأثر؛ فَقَدْ  خَالفَ الشّيخُ ربيع في مواقفه وأحكامه على أهل السنة السلفيين جمهرةً من  العلماء الأكابر وقد تقدم في ذكر شيء من ذلك , وحسبنا نصيحة العلاّمة  العباد في مقدمة «رسالة رفقا أهل السنة بأهل السنة»: « وأوصي أيضاً أن  يستفيد طلاب العلم في كل بلد من المشتغلين بالعلم من أهل السنة في ذلك  البلد , مثل تلاميذ الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في الأردن , الذين أسسوا بعده  مركزا باسمه , ومثل الشيخ محمد المغراوي في المغرب , والشيخ محمد علي  فركوس والشيخ العيد شريفي في الجزائر , وغيرهم من أهل السنة" , وكثير من  هؤلاء قد طعنهم الشيخ ربيع وتكلم فيهم؛ بل وأخرجهم من أهْلِ السّنّة  وألحقهم بأهل الضلال؛ في فرقةٍ لم تُذكر في أحاديثِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه  وسلم!!!
ثالثاً : ليس معنى أنّ الشيخَ  ربيعًا (حامل راية الجرح والتعديل) أحكامُه لا تخالَفُ ؛ وحتى لا نبعد فهذا  شعبة بن الحجاج , وقد كان الثوري يقول فيه : (هو أمير المؤمنين في الحديث)  , وقال فيه المزي -وغيره- كما في تهذيب الكمال (12/495) : « وكان من سادات  أهل زمانه حفظا وإتقانا وورعا وفضلا وهو أول من فتش بالعراق عن أمر  المحدثين وجانب الضعفاء والمتروكين وصار علما يقتدى به وتبعه عليه بعده أهل  العراق».
ومع ذلك فما زال أئمة المسلمين يخالفونه ويخالفون كثيرًا من  أحكام هؤلاء الجهابِذة في الرجال , وكل مَنْ وقف -بحقٍّ- على كتب أئمّة  الفن -بحقٍّ- علم ذلك .
ولهذا قال المعلمي -رحمه الله- في مقدمته لكتاب الجرح  والتعديل لابن أبي حاتم: "وقد كان من أكابر المحدثين وأجلتهم من يتكلم في  الرواة فلا يعول عليه ولا يلتفت إليه" .
ومن أمثلة ذلك عفان بن مسلم والذي قال فيه الذهبي في كاشفه (2/27) : "كان ثبتا في أحكام الجرح والتعديل" .
ومع ذلك قال ابن المديني فيه وفي أبي نعيم : (عفان [ابن  مسلم] وأبو نعيم , لا أقبل قولهما في الرجال ؛ لا يدعون أحدا إلا وقعوا  فيه) .
وقال الذهبي عقبه في السير (10/250) : "يعني : أنه لا يختار قولهما في الجرح لتشديدهما ؛ فأمّا إذا وثّقا أحدا فناهيك به" .
وقال المعلمي -رحمه الله- عقب إيراده لكلام ابن المديني  فيهما : "وأبو نعيم وعفان من الأجلة , والكلمة المذكورة تدل على كثرة  كلامهما في الرجال , ومع ذلك لا تكاد تجد في كتب الفن نقل شيء من كلامهما" .
ومن أمثلة ذلك -أيضاً- أبو حاتم الرازي "الإمام الحافظ  الناقد , شيخ المحدثين" كما وصفه الذهبي , ومع ذلك يقول فيه كما في السير  (13/260) : "إذا وثق أبو حاتم رجلا فتمسك بقوله، فإنه لا يوثق إلا رجلا  صحيح الحديث، وإذا لين رجلا، أو قال فيه: لا يحتج به؛ فتوقف حتى ترى ما قال  غيره فيه، فإن وثقه أحد، فلا تبن على تجريح أبي حاتم، فإنه متعنت في  الرجال ، قد قال في طائفة من رجال الصحاح : ليس بحجة، ليس بقوي، أو نحو  ذلك" .
رابعاً : وأمّا أن تكونَ مقالةُ  إمامِنا الألباني في الشيخ ربيع بأنه حامل راية الجرح والتعديل ترشحه لأنْ  يكون خليفته -رحمه الله- في الحديث؛ فنقول : ومتى كان العلم يستخلف !!!؟ ,  هل أصبحنا الآن متصوفة , إذا مات شيخ الطريقة خلفه في قيادة الطريقة من  بعده؟.
فإمامنا الألباني قد صيره الله تعالى إلى ما وصل إليه بعلمه  ودعوته وجهاده؛ لا باستخلاف غيره له , ولن يكون خليفة له باستخلافه إياه .
ولو كان للألباني من يستحق أن يستخلفه في علم الحديث؛ فليس  الشيخ ربيع -باعتقادنا- أوّلَ المرشحين لهذا لمنصب , فكل من يقرأ للرجلين  يعلم مقدار البون الواسع، والفرق الشاسع بين تحقيقات الألباني الحديثية ,  وطروحات الشيخ ربيع في نفس المجال ؛ فالشيخ ربيع له مجالاته التي ينتقدُ  فيها الرّجال؛ وليس منها التحقيقات الحديثية التي برع فيها إمامنا  الألباني؛ كالسلسلة الصحيحة والضعيفة والسنن الأربعة وغيرها!!".

تاسعا : وبعد ما تقدم تقريره حق لنا أن نسأل الشيخ ربيعًا المدخلي ومن يغلو فيه التالي :
هل سيطبق الشيخ ربيع المدخلي وأتباعه قواعد علم الجرح  والتعديل -التي طبقها على غيره- على نفسه وعلى مخالفيه –سواء بسواء-؟ أم  أنه وهم فوق هذه القواعد ؟
1- فهل طعن الشيخ ربيع المدخلي  بالعلماء السلفيين سيكون موجبا للطعن في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي الذي كثيرا ما  طعن بالسلفيين بدعوى كلام هؤلاء السلفيين بأهل العلم ؟
2- وهل ثناء الشيخ ربيع المدخلي  على أهل البدع سيكون موجبا للطعن في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي الذي كثيرا ما طعن  بالسلفيين بدعوى ثنائهم على أهل البدع ؟ 
3- وهل إعراض الشيخ ربيع المدخلي  عن العمل بنصائح أهل العلم السلفيين له سيكون موجبا للطعن في الشيخ ربيع  المدخلي الذي كثيرا ما طعن بالسلفيين بدعوى إعراضهم عن نصح العلماء لهم ؟
4- وهل كلام أهل العلم السلفيين  في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي وبعض طروحاته سيكون موجبا للطعن في الشيخ ربيع  المدخلي الذي كثيرا ما طعن بالسلفيين بدعوى كلام العلماء فيهم وفي بعض  طروحاتهم ؟
5- وهل إعراض غلاة التجريح عن  العمل بموجب الأدلة التي أقامها القادحون في الشيخ ربيع ؛ يكون موجبا لأن  يقال فيهم أنهم ردوا الحق بدعوى (لا يلزمني) ؟!!.
6- وهل سيلجأ غلاة التجريح لرد  الأدلة الكثيرة التي أقامها المتكلمون في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي بدعوى عدم  الاقتناع , وعدم الالتزام بها ؟ ؛ فعندها : هل سيتناولهم قول الشيخ ربيع في  مقال (مكيدة خطيرة ومكر كبار) : (أصول فاسدة مضادة للمنهج السلفي أخطر من  أصول الإخوان ... , ومثل أصل "لا يلزمني" و "لا يقنعني" لرد الحق، وهو من  أخبث أصولهم).
7- وهل سيعامل غلاة التجريح أقوال  العلماء الكبار في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي وبعض طروحاته كما يعاملون أخبار  الثقات بوجوب قبولها , وإلزام الغير بها ؛ لأنهم يرون أن الأقوال في الرجال  ليست اجتهادية وإنما هي من قبيل أخبار الثقات الواجب قبولها والعمل  بموجبها ؟
8- وهل سيقدم غلاة التجريح الكلام  في الشيخ ربيع المدخلي المعزز بالأدلة والبراهين على قول المعدلين بناء  على أصل تقديم الجرح المفسر على التعديل المجمل الذي بني على ظاهر الحال ؟
9- وهل سيطبق غلاة التجريح دعواهم أن (التزكية ليست حصانة من النقد) في حق الشيخ ربيع المدخلي ؛ كما طبقوه في حق غيرهم ؟!
10- وأخيرا : فإن ما تقدم تقريره  هو ما تقتضيه أصول الشيخ ربيع المدخلي وطروحاته ؛ فهل سيكون هو ومقلدوه  أولى الناس بتطبيقها والتزام ما تضمنته أو استلزمته ؟

----------


## أحمد صابر الأزهري

أحسنت يا أحمد ،وشكرا على رد غيبتي

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

والمقال فيه حق ممزوج بالباطل والحمد لله المقال لا يخصني ، ولا يمنع من وجود أناس ينطبق عليهم هذا الكلام مثلا "إن تزكية الشيخ ربيع المدخلي لنفسه , وتزكية بعض العلماء له ؛ لا تعطيه الحصانة من توجيه النقد له , والكلام فيه , وإقامة الأدلة والبراهين على مخالفة تلك التزكيات وذاك المديح ؛ فهذه التزكيات يتعامل معها وفق القواعد والتقريرات المتقدمة" حق لكن الله أعلم بالنيات فأهل الأهواء دائما يأتون بقليل من الحق حكثير من الباطل حتى يلبسون على الناس والشيخ ربيع ليس معصوم وقد يقع في الخطأ بل والزلل مثله مثل غيره من البشر والعلماء ولكن لما كان يجاهد في أهل البدع والضلال فهذا لا يعجب كثير من الطوائف .
فليكن الرد علمي ومناقشة الأخطاء وفق منهج شرعي قائم على الأدلة وأن الا يقع الإنسان فيما ينكره على غيره . 
....................

----------

